# Great Site for Resorts



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

good info, but a little behind!
a ton of places


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> good info, but a little behind!
> a ton of places


haha lemme see if i can find an updated one


----------

